# Transalp Routen in Karten einzeichnen



## Micki (18. Februar 2004)

Ich plane gerade mit ein paar Kumpels eine Alpenüberquerung mit Hilfe des Buches "Traumtouren Transalp" vom Delius Klasing Verlag. Mit einer CD-Rom kann man sich seine Routen selber zusammenstellen und nebst Roadbook ausdrucken.

Bedauerlicherweise werden nirgendwo Wegnummern angegeben, damit man sich seine Tour vernünftig in Landkarten einzeichnen kann. Landkarten sind ja irgendwie schon besser als nach Roadbook zu fahren.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man möglichst zuverlässig die korrekten Wegnr. rausfindet?

Wie macht Ihr das, fahrt ihr etwa nur nach Roadbook?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## dubbel (18. Februar 2004)

wie sehen die ansichten auf der transalp-cd aus?
kannst du (oder sonst jemand) bitte mal ein screenshot hier posten, 
damit man sich vorstellen kann, welche infos da drauf sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (18. Februar 2004)

hallo micki!

also wir haben schon zwei mal unsere tour mit dem programm geplant. karten hatten wir zusätzlich immer dabei. hilft auch ungemein bei der orientierung.

die roadbooks sind eigentlich ziemlich genau. setzt natürlich voraus, das dein tacho auch optimal eingestellt ist und du einen einstellbaren tageszähler hast. ok, kleine abweichungen lassen sich nicht vermeiden, da die gefahrene linie bei jedem anders ist. wenn man zu viel rumeiert, dann kommt da schon was zusammen. längere tragestücke sind natürlich auch ein problem. die wegpunkte sind i.d.r. aber sehr gut zu finden. 

uups, nicht immer: 
- bei letzten mal haben wir einen abzweig verpasst - waren aber nur 350 hm umweg 
- am siedeljoch hätten wir auch fast eine tragepassage verpasst. den pfad konnte man nur erahnen - gut, dass die tachos genau waren

habe hier noch das rb der letzten tour liegen - teilweise sind da aber auch wege benannt. ab und zu fährt man auch auf markierten strecken. 
also: route in karte einzeichnen? ich sach mal: nicht erforderlich! wenn du gescheite karten hast, dann kannst du ohne probleme den verlauf nachvollziehen. mit kompasskarten haben wir da bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht.

andere haben bestimmt ´ne andere meinung dazu, die sie hier ja evtl. noch mitteilen werden.

greetz.

frank


----------



## spOOky fish (18. Februar 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane gerade mit ein paar Kumpels eine Alpenüberquerung mit Hilfe des Buches "Traumtouren Transalp" vom Delius Klasing Verlag. Mit einer CD-Rom kann man sich seine Routen selber zusammenstellen und nebst Roadbook ausdrucken.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise werden nirgendwo Wegnummern angegeben, damit man sich seine Tour vernünftig in Landkarten einzeichnen kann. Landkarten sind ja irgendwie schon besser als nach Roadbook zu fahren.
> 
> ...



nur roadbook ist mist. wenn du dich verfährst, und diese möglichkeit ist nicht sehr unwarscheinlich, stehst du im wald.

nimm das roadbook und das höhenprofil mit den farbig markierten wegbeschaffenheiten und orientiere dich an dessen km-angaben ungefähr in der karte - das ganze vor der tour. meist passt das schon. in den alpen hat man ja meist auch nicht soviel auswahl an wegen in einem tal.
schwierig wirds wenn man bspw. am monte gazza mit seinen vielen wanderwegen unterwegs ist. hier stimmt teilweise auch die karte nicht mehr mit der realität überein.

wenn man nach roadbook fährt, eine abweigung verpasst, und zufällig wieder auf den weg findet, bekommt man das meist noch nicht mal mit.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane gerade mit ein paar Kumpels eine Alpenüberquerung mit Hilfe des Buches "Traumtouren Transalp" vom Delius Klasing Verlag. Mit einer CD-Rom kann man sich seine Routen selber zusammenstellen und nebst Roadbook ausdrucken.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise werden nirgendwo Wegnummern angegeben, damit man sich seine Tour vernünftig in Landkarten einzeichnen kann. Landkarten sind ja irgendwie schon besser als nach Roadbook zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 Hi Micki,

 ich bin noch nie mit Roadbook gefahren, nur mit Karten. Nun gut, als ich mit Alpentoruen begonnen habe, gab es sowas auch noch nicht. Hab es zu Hause mal probiert mit Roadbook, ging voll in die Hose. Eine Kreuzung nicht gepeilt und 1/4 der Tour verpasst. 
 Da die Orientierung in den Alpen meist einfacher ist, sollte es da besser gehen. Fahr doch einfach los, wenn du doch mal auf die Karte gucken musst/willst, findest du dich sicher auch ohne eingezeichnete Route zurecht. 
 Bei den Standardübergängen müsstest du doch aber ohne Probleme einzeichnen können.

 Gruß
    Daniel

 PS: Was macht dein Bike? Meines ist gerade irgendwo bei Centurion wegen des Risses in der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Micki (18. Februar 2004)

@ Fubbes:

Nichts Neues vom LRS, fahre aber zur Zeit nur Straße mit meinem HT und 1.3" Conti Sportcontact Bereifung.

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich glaube ich bin hier missverstanden worden, ich habe nicht vor nach Roadbook zu fahren, ich kommen mit den Dingern irgendwie nicht zurecht und habe mich bisher immer verfahren.

Einfach so loszufahren ist ja auch Käse. Ich möchte die geplante Route schon vernünftig in die entsprechenden Kompass-Karten einzeichnen damit man schon vorher eindeutig sehen kann wo es lang geht und sich schonmal im Vorfeld mit der Route beschäftigen kann.

Das Problem ist, anhand der gelieferten Daten des Buches bzw. der CD-Rom(Höhenprofil/Roadbook) die korrekte Route auf eine Karte zu übertragen. 

Nun wollte ich von Euch wissen ob es da irgendwelche Tipps oder Tricks gibt.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## dubbel (18. Februar 2004)

*hüstel*


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2004)

@Micki
 Ih habe dich absolut richtig verstanden, und bin bei den Roadbooks voll deiner Meinung. 
 Du musst die Route ja nicht bis ins letzte Detail einzeichnen, der grobe Verlauf geht 
 doch sogar schon aus dem Satellitenbild hervor. Hütten, Pässe und andere markante Punkte stehen hoffentlich auch im Roadbook, so dass du da noch genauere Anhaltspunkte hast. Über die meisten Bikepässe geht auch nur ein einziger Weg, dem man manchmal stundenlang folgt, kann doch nicht so schwer sein, da was einzuzeichnen, damit du dich mit der Route beschäftigen kannst.

 Daniel


----------



## Runningblacky (18. Februar 2004)

Es gibt auf der Seite vom Kompass-Verlag einen sogenannten Blattschnitt. Dort kannst du in einer Übersichtskarte die benötigten Karten suchen. 
Ist allerdings eine riesen PDF-Datei. Selbst mt DSL dauert der Aufbau sehr lange.
Ansonsten kannst du dir auch Infomaterial vom Verlag schicken lassen. Hatte ich per Mail angefordert.

Gruß
Blacky


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2004)

Runningblacky schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auf der Seite vom Kompass-Verlag einen sogenannten Blattschnitt. Dort kannst du in einer Übersichtskarte die benötigten Karten suchen.
> Ist allerdings eine riesen PDF-Datei. Selbst mt DSL dauert der Aufbau sehr lange.
> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch Infomaterial vom Verlag schicken lassen. Hatte ich per Mail angefordert.
> 
> ...


 Du kannst dir das Ding doch einmal runterladen und gut ist. Brauchst das Dokument doch nicht online zu betrachten. 
 micky hat ja die Karten (wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe), er hat nur Schwierigkeiten, den Weg einzuzeichnen.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Micki,

an diesem Problemchen habe ich mir auch schon die Zähne ausgebissen. Anhand des Roadbooks den Verlauf in eine Karte zu übertragen kannst Du vergessen. Da können die Karten noch so gut sein.
Das Roadbook ist zu sehr richtungsorientiert aufgebaut (was für ein Roadbook an sich auch OK ist). Da es keine Wegbezeichnungen, sondern nur grobe Anhaltspunkte im Roadbook gibt, kannst Du dich auf der Karte tot suchen, selbst wenn es heißt: "Abzweig in Richtung xxx".
Als Beispiel: Ich plane im Mai die Zugspitzenumrundung aus der Bike. Die Streckenbeschreibung liegt ebenfalls als Roadbook vor. Da ich in Grainau starte und nicht an dem vorgeschlagenen Startpunkt, habe ich letzte Woche fast eine geschlagene Stunde mit diversen Karten verbracht, um einen Startpunkt in der Nähe von Grainau zu finden, obwohl die Tour dort langläuft.

Du solltest auf alle Fälle die Karten mitnehmen bzw. ich scanne mir immer nur die Route ein, damit ich nicht 1Kg buntes Papier in Form von Karten mitschleppen muß. Dann solltest Du Dir nur klar machen, wo es ungefähr langgeht und beim Nachfahren mit dem Roadbook penibel auf die Kilometerangaben achten. Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich immer recht positive Erfahrungen mit dieser Methode gemacht. Nur nach Roadbook zu fahren, daß kannst Du für eine Tagestour machen, aber nicht bei einer Transalp!

            Gruß

              Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frijo (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Micki,
obwohl ich auch zu 99% Karten verwende, habe ich letztes Jahr aus dem Traumtouren-Transalp-Buch einen AC (mit meiner Frau zusammen) gefahren. Das hat sich, wider meiner bisherigen eher bescheidenen Erfahrungen mit Roadbooks, als sehr gut funktionierend herausgestellt (nur 2x in 14 Tagen kurz verfahren). Das Roadbook ist IMHO erste Sahne und trug, zumindest bei mir, zu einer flüssigeren Fahrweise bei als bei der Orientierung mit Karten. 
Die Einzeichnerei in eine Karte wäre, hätte ich es denn versucht, nicht vollständig möglich gewesen. Das liegt oft daran, dass viele Roadbookangaben einem erst so richtig verständlich werden, wenn man unmittelbar an der besagten Stelle steht (z.B. "am Ende des Schotterwegs rechts auf kleine Pfadspur"). Ausserdem sind die Roadbookangaben oft zu kleinteilig für Karten (vorallem für Kompasskarten ;-)). Ich hatte alle wichtigen Karten dabei (die benötigt man meiner Meinung nach schon alleine für evtl. Routenänderungen bei Problemen mit Wetter, Technik oder Körper) und konnte z.T. nicht mal am Abend der jeweiligen Etappe den exakten Routenverlauf auf der Karte nachvollziehen. 
Übrigens:
An den Stellen, wo ich mich drohte zu verfahren (meistens zu viele Wege in unübersichtlichem Gelände z.B. Wald) konnten mir die Karten auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Das Roadbook sollte natürlich nicht dazu führen, dass man ausser dem Roadbook dem Tacho und den 10 Metern Weg vor einem nichts mehr wahrnimmt. Die Grundorientierung (z.b. in welchem Tal befinde ich mich und wo will ich grob hin) sollte erhalten bleiben und zur kritischen Verifikation des eingeschlagenen Weges genutzt werden. 

Meine Empfehlung ist daher, es einfach mit dem Roadbook zu versuchen. Wenn das nicht klappt kannst du jeweils abends das Roudbook so gut es eben geht in deine Karte übertragen und die Karte verwenden.

frijo


----------



## transalbi (24. Februar 2004)

Ich halte von den Roadbooks aus dem Buch gar nichts. Wenn du die für eine Woche ausdruckst, hats du ein schönes dickes Buch dabei.
Ich habe mir selber ein System für Roadbooks entwickelt auf EXCEL-Basis. Pro Transalpwoche sind das 3 A4-Seiten. Die Kartenausschnitte scanne ich aus den entsprechenden Karten raus, das spart auch Gewicht.
Ohne Karten zu fahren wäre sowieso problematisch, wenn mal ein Wegeabschnitt nicht passierbar sein sollte. Dann nützt dir das schönste Roadbook nichts beim Finden eines neuen Weges.
Beispiele für Roadbooks findest du in epischer Breite in meinen Tourberichten auf u.g. Page.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## frijo (26. Februar 2004)

ich habe das Roadbook aus dem Traumtouren Transalp Buch auf ca. 10x10 cm verkleinert (auf deinem Kopierer). Das gesamte Roadbook war so sehr handlich. Ich hatte das ganze übrigens in zweifacher Ausfertigung dabei, da ich die Zettel am Lenker befestige und diese mir schon mal in einer stürmischen Abfahrt abhanden kommen können. 
Was die Karten betrifft muss man sich halt über den Zusammenhang zwischen mitgeführtem Kartenausschnitt und vorhandener Flexibilität bewusst sein und einen guten Kompromis zwischen Gewicht und Flexibilität wählen.


----------



## dubbel (26. Februar 2004)

die roadbooks im stil der bike oder hatlt die traumtour-dinger finde ich z.T. auch sehr unglücklich.

da wird oft detailgenau jede kurve, abzweigung, was weiss ich was aufgelistet und beschrieben, 
in den meisten fällen würde es doch reichen, statt 20 zeilen text einfach zu schreiben: 
dem wanderweg mit blauem strich folgen, nach 12 km wechseln auf grünen punkt. 
punkt.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (26. Februar 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> da wird oft detailgenau jede kurve, abzweigung, was weiss ich was aufgelistet und beschrieben,
> in den meisten fällen würde es doch reichen, statt 20 zeilen text einfach zu schreiben:
> dem wanderweg mit blauem strich folgen, nach 12 km wechseln auf grünen punkt.
> punkt.



Da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen. Ein Roadbook muß vollkommen unabhänig, von Orientierungspunkten sein, die sich im Laufe der Zeit verändern können. Dazu gehören natürlich Straßennamen, Wegmarkierungen, usw. Du willst die Touren in 10 Jahren doch auch noch nachfahren können oder? Deshalb auch der viele Text, wo haarklein jeder Abzweig beschrieben wird! Und genau das macht es so schwierig des Roadbook in eine Karte zu übertragen, da genau diese "veränderlichen" Anhaltspunkte fehlen.

Manchmal scheint es aber nicht ohne zu gehen, und deshalb weiß ich auch, daß bei den Roadbooks ab und zu eine Ausnahme gemacht wird!

      Gruß

          Michael


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2004)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen. Ein Roadbook muß vollkommen unabhänig, von Orientierungspunkten sein, die sich im Laufe der Zeit verändern können. Dazu gehören natürlich Straßennamen, Wegmarkierungen, usw. Du willst die Touren in 10 Jahren doch auch noch nachfahren können oder? Deshalb auch der viele Text, wo haarklein jeder Abzweig beschrieben wird! Und genau das macht es so schwierig des Roadbook in eine Karte zu übertragen, da genau diese "veränderlichen" Anhaltspunkte fehlen.
> 
> Manchmal scheint es aber nicht ohne zu gehen, und deshalb weiß ich auch, daß bei den Roadbooks ab und zu eine Ausnahme gemacht wird!
> 
> ...


 Du widersprichst dir selbst. Auch die im Roadbook beschriebenen Punkte/Kreuzungen können sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Neue Straßen werden gebaut, neue Wege angelegt, exisitierende Wege geändert. Schwupps, passt das Roadbook nicht mehr. Dieses Problem hat man also, egal auf weclhse weiße die Strecke beschrieben ist.

 Übrigens hat das Roadbook ohnehin ausgedient, sobald man selbst seine Transalps zusammenstellt anhand von Kartenstudium oder den Berichten anderer. Dann gibt es sowas schlichtweg nicht.

 Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (26. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen!

so schaut's mal aus ... ich entsinne mich dran, wie wir in sautens eine pizzeria gesucht haben (der eine oder andere erinnert sich - gell, daniel  ), die im roadbook als wegpunkt genannt war, die es halt einfach nicht mehr gibt inzwischen. die anwohner konnten davon berichten, dass immer wieder biker vorbeikommen, die das teil suchen, weil's halt im roadbook so drin steht ... und das roadbook ist noch nicht sonderlich alt gewesen (bike/traumtouren transalp). dumm gelaufen ...

naja, letztlich würde ich mich auch nicht zu sehr auf roadbooks stützen. auch so angaben wie "auf wiese an freistehendem baum noch 100 m, bis stein mit markierung, dann links ab auf pfadspur" haben in der praxis schon zu sinnlosen und zeitintensiven suchaktionen geführt, weil sich halt die umgebung geändert hatte und diese merkmale nicht mehr da waren.

richtig unverwüstliche, immer vorhandende orientierungspunkte gibt es sicher wenige, man muss halt auch mal solche sachen angeben, die sich verändern können. oft wäre aber sicher, wie dubbel gesagt hat, die angabe einer wegnummer einfacher. gerade beim alpencross, das hatte daniel soweit ich mich entsinne weiter oben auch schon festgestellt, ist es in vielen fällen so, dass man sich kaum verfahren kann und oft lange zeit einem bestimmten weg mit markierung folgt. da sind unzählige wegpunktbeschreibungen in einem roadbook eher störend als hilfreich, wie ich finde.

als nutzer eines roadbooks sollte man so oder so IMHO auch flexibel genug sein, im zweifelsfall komplett mit der karte (die hoffentlich detailliert und halbwegs aktuell ist) zu navigieren, wenn irgendwo das roadbook versagt bzw. wenn man halt irgendwo falsch abgebogen ist.

wir fahren seit 5 jahren so, das hat immer geklappt. selbsterstellte roadbooks sind, wie daniel das schon sagt, aber immer noch die besten. dann weiss man wenigstens, dass man die route auch auf der karte wiederfindet. schliesslich hat man sie damit geplant! und man hat sich schon recht gut mit der streckenführung auseinandergesetzt, was auch viel wert ist.

naja, ich denke, sowohl ein fertiges, detailliertes roadbook hat seine vorteile bzw. kann sie haben (so wie von der transalp-cd oder aus der bike), aber auch weniger detaillierte (z.b. von der mountainbike die megatours oder halt selbstgebastelte) gehen voll in ordnung. die roadbooks aus der mountainbike etwa begnügen sich mit wenigen eckpunkten, und da kann man, wie ich finde, die route recht gut auf karten nachvollziehen.

die karten würde ich immer mitnehmen, oder zumindest, wenn es eh keine alternativen gibt, den eingescannten und ausgedruckten kartenauschnitt. so kommen je nach tour halt gut 450 g papier zusammen (6-7 kompass-karten), aber das ist schon in ordnung. wer ganz fleissig ist, könnte auch die karten komplett scannen und drucken, was mir aber zuviel arbeit und zuviel papierchaos unterwegs wäre ...

soviel von mir zum thema ...

ciao, elmar



			
				Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Du widersprichst dir selbst. Auch die im Roadbook beschriebenen Punkte/Kreuzungen können sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Neue Straßen werden gebaut, neue Wege angelegt, exisitierende Wege geändert. Schwupps, passt das Roadbook nicht mehr. Dieses Problem hat man also, egal auf weclhse weiße die Strecke beschrieben ist.
> 
> Übrigens hat das Roadbook ohnehin ausgedient, sobald man selbst seine Transalps zusammenstellt anhand von Kartenstudium oder den Berichten anderer. Dann gibt es sowas schlichtweg nicht.
> 
> Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2004)

Hi Elmar, scheinst heute nicht viel zu tun zu haben auf der Arbeit


----------



## Elmar Neßler (26. Februar 2004)

so kann man das nicht sagen ... draussen scheint die sonne, aber ich habe noch bis 18.30 zu tun. habe dafür aber auch nicht um 8.00 angefangen   

wollte doch  nur auch mal was loswerden zum thema nach einigen tagen abstinenz vom forum  

so long ...



			
				Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Elmar, scheinst heute nicht viel zu tun zu haben auf der Arbeit


----------



## Kleinblattagent (27. Februar 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Du widersprichst dir selbst. Auch die im Roadbook beschriebenen Punkte/Kreuzungen können sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Neue Straßen werden gebaut, neue Wege angelegt, exisitierende Wege geändert. Schwupps, passt das Roadbook nicht mehr. Dieses Problem hat man also, egal auf weclhse weiße die Strecke beschrieben ist.



Klar können sich diese ändern. Ich sagte ja, das es ganz ohne nicht geht. Nur zeigt die Erfahrung, und das ist den Machern dieser Roadbooks wohl bewußt, denke ich, daß Straßennamen und Wegemarkierungen sich eher ändern können, als wenn es heißt: Nach 1,4Km rechts ab auf den Pfad". Ich denke da nur einmal an die Überarbeitung der Wegenummern auf der Seiseralm vor ein paar Jahren. Wenn das Roadbook darauf aufgesetzt hätte, dann wäre es jetzt schon unbrauchbar.

Das Wichtigste ist, was Elmar sagt, man sollte sich im Vorfeld mit der Strecke auf der Karte auseinandersetzen. Dann gibt es weniger Pannen, wenn einmal Flexibilität gefragt ist.
Das ist das selbe wie mit dem Thema GPS. Wer sich nur auf den Track in seiner Kiste verläßt, ist genauso aufgeschmissen, wenn es einmal Probleme gibt als derjenige, der mit einem Roadbook fährt.

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht alle gängigen Tabaccokarten für das Dolomitengebiet einzuscannen und zusammenzusetzen. Das war zwar eine Schweinearbeit, macht die Planung aber nachher um einiges einfacher, weil man nun die Route direkt am PC einzeichnen kann und nicht in den Karten herumkritzeln muß! Vorallem sehr sinnvoll, wenn man öfters dort unterwegs ist. Außerdem kann man sich die Abschnitte ausdrucken, die man wirklich nur braucht und diese dann bei Bedarf einschweißen. Das Ganze packe ich dann in eine recht flache Aufbewahrungstasche für CD's, die ich oben am Schultergurt meines Rucksackes befestige. So brauche ich nur anhalten, Tasche aufzippen und schon habe ich die Route griffbereit und muß nicht immer im Rucksack herumkramen.
So long!

            Gruß

                Michael


----------



## Shimanitou (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

die Transalp-Touren kann man glaube ich als GPS-Tracks herunterladen.
Ein kleiner GPS-Empfänger am Lenker wäre in so einem Fall vielleicht eine echte Alternative, wenn man  Roadbook und/oder Landkarte nicht so mag.
Ich würde aber das Roadbook und eine brauchbare Landkarte auf jeden Fall zusätzlich im Rucksack mitnehmen. Man weis ja nie....

Gruss


----------



## Nomercy (16. März 2004)

@Shimanitou,

Du hast absolut recht, für die Alpenüberquerung (und auch sonst) kann ich GPS nur empfehlen, selbst erzwungene Umwege sind damit kein grobes Problem mehr. Inzwischen kosten die Geräte auch nicht mehr so sehr viel (selbst benutze ich das Garmin Etrex Vista - aber auch ein Geko 201 würde schon was bringen). Wichtig ist, sich vorher im Umgang mit dem Gerät in "leichtem" Revier zu üben: z.B. geplante Tracks abfahren, neue aufzeichnen, Umgang mit der Kartendarstellung bzw. der Navigation, Akkulaufzeiten testen! 


Das Schöne daran ist auf alle Fälle die mögliche, extrem detaillierte Tourenplanung im Vorfeld, das macht richtig Spaß. Die Tracks lassen sich auch als Karte ausdrucken, z.B. als Tagesetappen. Natürlich benötigt man für die Tour trotzdem einen kompletten Kartensatz. Auch das Roadbook sollte ausgedruckt werden. Aber mit einem GPS-Gerät gehts eben ohne abzusteigen von A nach B, den man weiß immer und schnell, wo man ist. Alleine dieses gute Gefühl vermeidet oft den Anflug von schlechter Laune im Team und das ist als Begleiteffekt extrem viel wert.  

P.S.: Übrigends nutze ich das GPS-Gerät gleich für Auto, Motorrad und Bergwandern mit.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## chaot (17. März 2004)

@nomercy

hi, ich habe ganz fasziniert dein Bild von der Fahrradhalterung für deinen Garmin gesehen.
Ist das ganze so stabil, das man damit ohne Probleme einen ruppigeren Trail fahren kann?

Ist es dir schon mal passiert, das das Ding im Gelände einfach vom Fahrrad "wegfliegt"?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Nomercy (17. März 2004)

chaot schrieb:
			
		

> @nomercy





			
				chaot schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich habe ganz fasziniert dein Bild von der Fahrradhalterung für deinen Garmin gesehen. Ist das ganze so stabil, das man damit ohne Probleme einen ruppigeren Trail fahren kann? Ist es dir schon mal passiert, das das Ding im Gelände einfach vom Fahrrad "wegfliegt"?
> Gruß Manfred






Hallo Manfred.


Zunächst Danke für Deine Reaktion. Bei der Fahrradhalterung fürs Garmin handelt es sich ohne Zweifel um eine interessante Schnittstelle zwischen einem Bike (fürs grobe Gelände) und sensibler Elektronik. Garmin bietet für die Etrex-Serie eine stabile aber auch starre Variante an, die mir nicht zusagt (ähnlich den bekannten Halterungen für Akkuleuchten etc.). Über GPS24.de habe ich dann auf Empfehlung eine Softcasehalterungen, also eine biegsame Textil-Halterung mit Klettverschluß bekommen. Die hat den ganz wichtigen Vorteil, daß man sich bei einem ungünstigen Umfaller nicht gleich das Gerät zerstört. Außerdem gleicht das flexende Softcase bis mittelschwere Stöße recht gut aus.

Natürlich würde ich von extremen Downhill und Freeride abraten. Unter Umständen kommt es bei den Akkus durch grobe Stöße (die 2xAA haben einen Millimeter Spiel im Akkufach) zu Unterbrechungen, d.h. das Gerät war bei mir auf einmal aus. Es gehen aber keinerlei Daten verloren und das Garmin nimmt auch keinen Schaden. Wieder anschalten, auf Satellitenkontakt warten (15 sek.) und weiter gehts. Jetzt werde ich versuchsweise das Batteriefach mit geeignetem Material (Schaumstoff) "niet- und nagelfest" auspolstern. Ansonsten ist das Gerät wasserdicht, Regen stört überhaupt nicht, und hat ein sehr stabiles Gehäuse. Meine Fahrweise ist nebenbei bemerkt nicht besonders zimperlich.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------

